# University of Derby College, Buxton



## Neosea (May 3, 2009)

Visited with Gangeox after a quick change of plans. Spent longer here than we counted on.

*University of Derby College, Buxton* is located on Harpur Hill in Buxton, Derbyshire

Formerly known as High Peaks College, it became part of the University of Derby in 1998. The Harpur Hill Campus closed in 2006 as the University moved into their newly refurbished spa facilities at the Devonshire campus in the centre of Buxton.

The Harpur Hill Campus offered a variety of subjects as well as leisure facilities. These included art and design, languages, CAD, electronics, motor vehicle studies, catering beauty therapy, hair dressing as well as many more subjects. Sadly it is now derelict, with windows smashed, equipment and books thrown carelessly around. The sites future is unknown but the leisure facilities such as the swimming pool are still in use.


































































































More images and history here



Special thanks to a guest appearance of Commander Bouffant






(AKA Gangeox)


----------



## Foxylady (May 3, 2009)

So sad to see all those books strewn about like that, especially when education authorities are always bemoaning lack of funds for books! 
Excellent photos as always, Neo.  Love the first one particularly...it almost looks like four pics in one!


----------



## Neosea (May 3, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> So sad to see all those books strewn about like that, especially when education authorities are always bemoaning lack of funds for books!
> Excellent photos as always, Neo.  Love the first one particularly...it almost looks like four pics in one!



Thanks Foxy. There is so much waste here, but the university has done well financially so I guess they just don't really care. In the university favor, they have donated alot of furniture to schools around Buxton.


----------



## The_Revolution (May 3, 2009)

Neosea said:


> The sites future is unknown but the leisure facilities such as the swimming pool are still in use.



As you said the leisure facilities are still in use. It was intended to sell the rest of the site for housing as the University did with their Mickleover site allowing the money could be reinvested into redeveloping their existing sites in Derby and Buxton.

The University is currently spending £13.5 million on renevating the towers and improving energy efficiency at their main site in Derby.


----------



## Neosea (May 3, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> As you said the leisure facilities are still in use. It was intended to sell the rest of the site for housing as the University did with their Mickleover site allowing the money could be reinvested into redeveloping their existing sites in Derby and Buxton.
> 
> The University is currently spending £13.5 million on renevating the towers and improving energy efficiency at their main site in Derby.



Great, thanks for the extra info.


----------



## Gangeox (May 3, 2009)

Good ones Marra! Just got through sorting mine, here they are:


----------



## Neosea (May 3, 2009)

Cool photos Gangeox


----------



## johno23 (May 3, 2009)

Great pics and report guysIts quite a place,we went last year and ended up spending about (6) hours in there and still dont think we got round it completely.We could not believe the amount of good stuff just left behind.The salon just looked like it was closed for the weekend.One of the longest and best explores we have done


----------



## The_Revolution (May 3, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Great, thanks for the extra info.



No worries; forget to say it good to see pictures of the site from both of you 

Been meaning to visit myself but never seem to do it....


----------



## Neosea (May 3, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> No worries; forget to say it good to see pictures of the site from both of you
> 
> Been meaning to visit myself but never seem to do it....



Thanks Revo, don't worry you will get round to it.


----------



## yamahapaul (Jun 2, 2009)

Heard (and seen!) so many great things about this place that I had to pay a visit myself and in fact returned a couple of days later! Both times accompanied by Enrashid...














































Hi Sal!


----------



## Neosea (Jun 2, 2009)

Cool photos Yamahapaul.


----------



## james.s (Jun 2, 2009)

It has got trashed a lot between my two visits, and they were only a few days apart.
Did you see my name on the board next to mendo's and sal's?


----------

